
Julian Assange Hearing – Help Wanted - leavenotracks
https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/archives/2020/03/julian-assange-hearing-your-help-wanted/
======
discordance
As an Australian I am ashamed that our government has left Assange out to dry.
His actions and cause aside, letting one of your citizens effectively be
tortured [0] is unacceptable.

0: [https://www.theguardian.com/media/2019/may/31/julian-
assange...](https://www.theguardian.com/media/2019/may/31/julian-assange-
shows-psychological-torture-symptoms-says-un-expert)

~~~
dkersten
Have you complained to your elected official?

~~~
discordance
Yes, and thank you for pointing that out. I encourage everyone to do this.

------
acqq
He writes a bit confusing, but if I understand correctly, he wants help in the
following:

\- Finding an information about what was the "the intention of parliament"
passing the 2003 Extradition Act.

He writes: "I feel fairly confident that to get the Act through the Commons
and especially the Lords, ministers will have been obliged to give some
reassurance it was not intended to use it against peaceful political
dissidents."

------
chalst
Craig Murray's coverage of the Assange trial has been superb.

------
jamisteven
I really wonder if he knew what he was getting into when he went down this
path.

~~~
zelphirkalt
Perhaps he was one of the few people, who really had insight into how far the
depravity of government and censorship really goes. So perhaps he knew or
could have known.

------
bamboozled
After only a few weeks of self-quarantine (which is nothing as I can still
have most of my regular freedoms, going outside etc) its insane to think of
what Julian has been put through.

It's getting to the point where even a mass murder has probably suffered less
than this guy has and really, for hosting documents provided by whistle-
blowers ?

~~~
jjallen
Really? You don’t think prison with tons of other hardcore criminals would be
worse?

~~~
Waterluvian
I don't know what Assange is experiencing. I haven't been paying attention.
But I have heard from numerous criminal defense attorneys that pre-trial
solitary can be _considerably_ worse than prisons with the "hardcore
criminals".

As a recent example, the infamous Michael Avenatti, a purely white collar
criminal, was being held at MCC New York (a jail that's literally downtown.
It's crazy. Look it up). This is where El Chapo was held and where Epstein
killed himself. At one point his attorneys begged the judge for relief as he
was sleeping without any blankets in about 30F temperature, always in
solitary, not allowed to have materials or even legal documents.

I imagine conditions in the UK _could_ be similar but I hope to God they
aren't.

